# Honda GCV 160 Pump Oil



## SkyCop (Aug 11, 2013)

Found myself having to take apart the pump assembly. Had milky grey oil. After cleaning assembly by removing water scale and ants (How they lived in there I will never know) I need to replenish with fresh oil. I think I found the oil I need (ND 30 or DP70). The question remains as to how much oil I add. The pump is 2600psi 2.3gpm. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

What's the brand/model of the pump? You've given the model of the engine powering the pump, but many different pumps are used with that engine.


----------



## kalinin19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Without the specific model, it is very hard to find the exact amount of oil to use. Most pressure washing pumps have a level that shows the recommended amount of oil to use. Ive had many clients say that most pumps average to about 12-16oz of oil depending on the engine size.

"Alex Kalinin, Pressure Washing"


----------



## milliesdad (Nov 11, 2013)

I checked the owners manual for mine. Covers the CGV160 and CGV190. 12 ounces.


----------



## MikoMcGreg (Feb 11, 2014)

My GCV 160 used on pressure washer won't start. New in 2002. Religiously maintained. Tried so far: new plug, air filter, drained fuel/added new fuel (although always used Stabile and past year Star Tron in fuel), changed oil which is at proper level. This unit ALWAYS started on first or second pull. Not now???


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

MikoMcGreg said:


> My GCV 160 used on pressure washer won't start. New in 2002. Religiously maintained. Tried so far: new plug, air filter, drained fuel/added new fuel (although always used Stabile and past year Star Tron in fuel), changed oil which is at proper level. This unit ALWAYS started on first or second pull. Not now???


Need to clean the carb and or replace it. Make sure gaskets are new when doing the job. Make sure main bolts holding down the carb a snug (no vacuum leaks). A carb is pretty cheap for most GCV160 engines, usually less than $25. Have the serial number off the side of the block and call your local Honda dealer for a parts quote:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------

